# Whose picture is this?



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I feel bad for forgetting whose picture this is, they posted it on this forum or the last but I can't find the thread where they shared it.

Whoever owns this picture, or if anyone knows whose it is, please contact me!

Thank you[attachment=0:3pu6bnrf]0812112653p1.jpg[/attachment:3pu6bnrf]


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

srry idk, but it is adorable!!!!! its so tiny!!!!!!! little tiny mouth!!!!<3 so cute, i thot id seen sum cute ones, but this beats the tiny egyptian 1 with the ears!!!


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

*I dont know either sorry  but i agree hes soooo sweet!*


----------

